# 2018 Bull - Thank You



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

After a few PM's I'm posting a pic of my 2018 bull I harvested down in Arizona. I was able to arrow this bull with my wife standing right next to me which was an unbelievable experience. Wanted to say thanks to the several members of this forum who openly shared information with a stranger with no strings attached. I'm extremely thankful to you guys, and plan to pay it forward.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice....congrats !!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful bull. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great post and Bull. Thanks for sharing after receiving help from Forum Members! I've seen times when info is given out, and crickets from the hunter afterword's. Thanks! You've began "paying it forward" IMO with the share.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome looking bull. Congrats on a great harvest!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Good for you! Now you have a permanent hunting partner, nothing could be better!


----------

